
Show HN: Stop refreshing HN - abbiya
https://www.8hrs.xyz/
======
masonic
It includes flagged and dead items (e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18950163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18950163)).

~~~
abbiya
Thanks for noticing. I will do what i can.

